# WTF!! Congress Vs. BJP on Google Adsense



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

*WTF!! Congress Vs. BJP on Google Adsense*

*i40.tinypic.com/21odao8.jpg

Now these NETAs started using AdSense. Itna Paisa Kahan se Aaya inke paas Google ko Pay Karne ke liye


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

WTF....lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

yaar mrintech tujhe har cheez late hi pata chalti hai?Yeh ads main 2 months se dekh raha hu  har forum mein aa jaate hai advaani jee apna taklaa leke


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yaar mrintech tujhe har cheez late hi pata chalti hai?Yeh ads main 2 months se dekh raha hu  har forum mein aa jaate hai advaani jee apna taklaa leke


Wo to mein bhi dekh raha hoon.... but i was waiting for Congress to come into picture... le congress bhi aa gayi adsense mein


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2009)

Advani is about say abrakadabra and show magic tricks, says his pose in the ad. 



			
				mrintech said:
			
		

> Now these NETAs started using AdSense. Itna Paisa Kahan se Aaya inke paas Google ko Pay Karne ke liye



Corporate donations for future 'favors', and your pocket.

P.S. BJP is doing adwords campaign since last year oct-nov, IIRC.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

> ByCongress
> 
> *"Aam aadmi ke badhtey kadam
> Har kadam par bharat buland"*



And by me 

"Aam aadmi ki lagti hai waat
jab hota hai kadam kadam par bomb blast"


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystic said:


> Advani is about say abrakadabra and show magic tricks, says his pose in the ad.





*i44.tinypic.com/sywbcz.jpg


gaurav_indian said:


> And by me
> 
> "Aam aadmi ki lagti hai waat
> jab hota hai kadam kadam par bomb blast"




*i44.tinypic.com/1oaxit.jpg


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *i44.tinypic.com/sywbcz.jpg



^ such a user-friendly banner, Advani giving you graphical instruction of where the play button is at.  

off-topic: someone should make political comics with gaurav as for dialogues.



			
				mrintech said:
			
		

> *i44.tinypic.com/1oaxit.jpg



Your banner made for Gaurav for this election? Nice, I'm seeing plenty of more.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7391/bjp2.gif

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5214/bjp1.gif

Change, we can surely believe in!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystic said:


> ^ such a user-friendly banner, Advani giving you graphical instruction of where the play button is at.
> 
> off-topic: someone should make political comics with gaurav as for dialogues.
> 
> ...


haha ab mujhe jeetne se koi nahi rok sakta


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

ROFL!!! at Images


----------



## utsav (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystic said:


> ^ such a user-friendly banner, Advani giving you graphical instruction of where the play button is at.
> 
> off-topic: someone should make political comics with gaurav as for dialogues.
> 
> ...


advani ji toh yuva neta lag rahe hain


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

utsav said:


> advani ji toh yuva neta lag rahe hain


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 28, 2009)

quite frankly, they are putting these ads on any Indian IP... No matter what ever the URL is, so some time, iuts very unfortunate to find our present PM and would be PM advertising them self beside some PORN picture or video


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2009)

Choto Cheeta - 
I said this one the other thread as well, this ad campaigns are being done via Google AdWords (for content - AdSense), and the network doesn't allow Pornography, Adult sites to enroll with them. Besides that, it's the geo-tracking that makes it easier for advertisers (here, the parties) to target specific audience. No big deal.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

Manmohan singh jee bhi aagaye.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/1057/manmohan.jpg


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2009)

^ ROFL.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Manmohan singh jee bhi aagaye.
> 
> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/1057/manmohan.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeh le lalu prasaad bhi aagaya  yeh mera avatar se better hai isi ko set karta hu 


*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9620/laluprasadyadav.jpg


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL nice


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystic said:


> Choto Cheeta -
> I said this one the other thread as well, this ad campaigns are being done via Google AdWords (for content - AdSense), and the network doesn't allow Pornography, Adult sites to enroll with them. Besides that, it's the geo-tracking that makes it easier for advertisers (here, the parties) to target specific audience. No big deal.



There is a big deal when you manage your ads in Google Adwords... Vast panel you know.. You get to manipulate many option to make sure you target the right visitors for you ads..

I dont know what Congress or BJP has done, but one thing is certainly, they are running one simple rule.. If the site visitor has Indian IP then put the ads... Doesnt matter whats the keyword filtering is, weather ever web site it is, and what ever content it has...



> the network doesn't allow Pornography



They dont allow many things, but still many publisher use it.. till they get a ban.. Google loves it too... They simple allow them (port site owners) to run till they reach USD 100  then only google suspend the account  business trick, Google gets keep the full money 

Yeah true, some time we find few USD coming back in our adwords account, but do you really believe google really paying the full amount back  the rate of suspension and refund certainly doesnt match, at-least to me


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> There is a big deal when you manage your ads in Google Adwords... Vast panel you know.. You get to manipulate many option to make sure you target the right visitors for you ads..
> 
> I dont know what Congress or BJP has done, but one thing is certainly, they are running one simple rule.. If the site visitor has Indian IP then put the ads... Doesnt matter whats the keyword filtering is, weather ever web site it is, and what ever content it has...
> 
> ...



I do, I had a burned pocket when PPC + Affiliate was on hype, and I invested a good chunk without understanding the basics. Messing with PPC's risky business, if you ask me. I didn't touch PPC for months after that incident. I can safely say I learnt from the mistakes and I'm now pretty good with managing campaigns (though no longer a ppc marketer). 

Yes, there's a "Target Audience" option when you set-up the campaign. It allows you target your audience by the IP range (cities, countries etc) (that's what Geo-Track meant), js map makes it far easier for non-technical people. 

Of course, there's misuse of everything. The thing is that, as advertiser, you would have a 'faith' that you're not intentionally advertising on porn sites. AdSense team is pretty good at banning. 

I feel lucky with the AdSense, been going over four figure and never had any major problem (besides recently they've gone retarded with reporting bugs). 

Lastly, BJP or Congress, they've big-as-s budget to keep their campaign running. They won't give a damn if something goes wrong with the set-up, which same could be a disaster for a normal advertiser.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen, 
"Congress jai bhard mein, BJP ko laiye aage"


----------



## tejass (Apr 28, 2009)

intech dude..cmon we r developing IT power


----------



## thedragonrocks (Apr 28, 2009)

I was watching tomb raider anniversary review video on youtube yesterday... and suddenly advani pops up... in the middle of the video besides lara...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

Why BJP ? Vote for WTF. Waisebhi Terrific Federation.

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/7844/lolzz.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2009)

this is awesome..


they think we netizens will just belive wht ever throw at us..


FOOOOOLLLLSSS


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2009)

^^It doesnt matter for them whether you believe them or not, educated persons do not like to vote. So always the result is decided by the ones who can be easily manipulated.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2009)

ok, but in a election you like have all idiots
if a criminal is contesting then its better to vote for the other a$$hole.


----------

